# Tempestade Tropical THETA (Atlântico 2020 #AL29)



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2020 às 04:23)

Aí está ela, é oficial!
A 29ª tempestade da época, o record a ser quebrado. 
Veremos então como se comportará nos próximos dias.
De tempestade sub-tropical passará a tempestade tropical, mantendo-se nos 50 nós de intensidade nas próximas 120h.


> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 10/0300Z 28.8N 40.3W 45 KT 50 MPH...SUBTROPICAL STORM
> 12H 10/1200Z 29.0N 38.6W 50 KT 60 MPH...SUBTROPICAL STORM
> ...








 ETA THETA!  
Será que se formará a 30ª tempestade?


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 05:38)

A trajectória prevista ainda não permite confirmar se Theta vai ou não atingir significativamente a Madeira:


----------



## Toby (10 Nov 2020 às 06:19)

*THETA = N°29*


----------



## Thomar (10 Nov 2020 às 09:32)

*SUBTROPICAL STORM THETA*


----------



## Hawk (10 Nov 2020 às 11:40)

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2020/11/10...-persistente-e-vento-com-rajadas-ate-130-kmh/

A previsão automática do IPMA mostra já para sábado algumas zonas da Madeira onde o vento médio é de 70km/h.


----------



## Toby (10 Nov 2020 às 12:06)

*modèle ARPEGE*


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 14:22)

Ventos máximos de *110 Km/h*...


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2020 às 14:50)

Uma TST com uma intensidade de 60 nós...

Pode não ter grande aspeto mas não falta muito para furacão (5 nós).


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2020 às 14:53)

Intensidade dos ventos às 06h UTC.


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2020 às 15:00)

> Theta continues to exhibit a mix of tropical and subtropical characteristics. The cyclone has a fairly compact radius of maximum winds with a central dense overcast over the northern portion of the circulation. However, there is a strong subtropical jet located just to the south of Theta, and strong upper-level winds in the surrounding environment in the presence of an upper trough. Based on this inconclusive data, Theta is being maintained as a subtropical storm for this advisory. An ASCAT-B overpass this morning revealed 50-kt winds in the northwest and southwest quadrants, with several 55-60 kt wind vectors, some of those vectors outside of the deep convection making them more believable. Based on this, the initial advisory intensity has been set to 60 kt.





> Theta is still expected to transition to a tropical storm later today as it separates from the upper-level trough. Although Theta will be tracking over progressively cooler SSTs and within moderate wind shear conditions, the air mass is expected to remain unstable for the next couple of days, which should be supportive of deep convection. Therefore, little change is strength is indicated during that time. Some weakening is anticipated later in the forecast period as the airmass becomes more stable. The NHC intensity forecast is higher than the previous one primarily due to the higher initial intensity, and is near the IVCN and HCCA consensus models.


----------



## Toby (10 Nov 2020 às 15:34)




----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 17:42)

Cerca de 20% de probabilidade de ventos superiores a 60 Km/h atingirem a Madeira, a partir das 20h de 6ªfeira:














As rajadas máximas de 75 nós (força de furacão) e ventos máximos de 60 nós (110 Km/h) estão previstos durarem só até amanhã às 12h. Daí em diante a intensidade irá diminuir até à maior proximidade à Madeira, no Sábado à tarde, e nessa altura os ventos máximos previstos serão já na ordem dos 40 nós ( >70 Km/h):


----------



## Toby (10 Nov 2020 às 18:33)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo ver as imagens.



Assim?


----------



## Toby (10 Nov 2020 às 18:39)

Isto pode ser interessante de seguir:

"Radio-sondage" (Não sei o nome em português)
Funchal : http://meteocentre.com/radiosonde/g...1&dd=10&run=12&hist=0&show=0&lang=en&area=eur





Lajes - Santa Rita: http://meteocentre.com/radiosonde/g...1&dd=10&run=12&hist=0&show=0&lang=en&area=eur


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 18:54)

Retrato de Theta hoje, pelas 12h49, satélite Terra.
Circulação nos níveis baixos exposta em 5/8 (todos os quadrantes excepto de NE a W):


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 19:27)

50 horas de evolução da Theta, de 8-16h a 10-18h. Imagens IPMA.


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2020 às 19:27)

*




*

*TEMPESTADE SUBTROPICAL THETA ? MADEIRA COMUNICADO Nº01*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2020-11-10 18:47 e 2020-11-14 23:59 TEMPESTADE SUBTROPICAL THETA ? MADEIRA COMUNICADO Nº01 Informação MeteorológicaComunicado válido entre 2020-11-10 (18:00) e 2020-11-14 (23:59)TEMPESTADE SUBTROPICAL THETA - Arquipélago da MADEIRA COMUNICADO Nº01/2020

De acordo com o Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami (NHC) foi nomeada no dia 10 de novembro de 2020 a tempestade subtropical Theta.

Esta encontra-se em deslocamento para leste, com uma velocidade aproximada de 24 km/h, situando-se cerca de 1385 km a sul do arquipélago dos Açores às 15:00 UTC do dia 10 de novembro.

O IPMA informa que às 15:00 UTC do dia 10 de novembro, o centro da tempestade subtropical Theta, localizava-se em 29.0°N 37.4°W, com um valor mínimo de pressão no seu centro de 989 hPa. O vento estimado era de 111 km/h (60 kt), com rajadas até 139 km/h (75 kt).Segundo o NHC, a tempestade subtropical Theta sofreu uma intensificação nas últimas horas e deverá manter os valores de intensidade do vento atuais até ao dia 11 de novembro (12UTC).

Esta previsão do NHC atribui cerca de 10 a 20% de probabilidade do arquipélago da Madeira ser atingido com vento de intensidade de tempestade tropical, ou seja, vento superior a 63 km/h (valor médio em 1 minuto de 34 kt). A tempestade subtropical Theta deverá começar a influenciar o estado do tempo no arquipélago a partir de sexta-feira, dia 13 de novembro.

Assim, prevê-se para sexta-feira, dia 13, vento moderado a forte de sudoeste até 50 km/h, com rajadas até 90 km/h nas zonas montanhosas e aguaceiros. Para sábado, prevê-se uma intensificação da intensidade do vento e precipitação contínua, que será por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada.

Prevê-se também um aumento da agitação marítima com uma altura significativa das ondas de 3 a 4 metros para o fim do dia 13, de direção oeste/sudoeste (W/SW), aumentando para 4 a 5 metr os no dia seguinte, dia 14.Este comunicado será atualizado às 17:00 locais do dia 11 de novembro. Data de emissão do comunicado: 10-11-2020 (19:00 hora local da Madeira, 18UTC).

Recomenda-se o acompanhamento da previsão e dos avisos meteorológicos ao longo dos próximos dias, consultando:Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão descritiva: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/ 

Ter, 10 Nov 2020 18:55:10

Ver localização no mapa

Ler mais


----------



## Toby (10 Nov 2020 às 19:31)

simpático


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 19:38)

https://cdn.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/FL...16-AL302020-GEOCOLOR-1000x1000.gif?hash=89589

http://i.imgur.com/bQhpF1W.gifv


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 19:44)

Imagem de Theta pelo Aqua, hoje às 16:01 utc


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2020 às 20:38)

Orion disse:


> Intensidade dos ventos às 06h UTC.



12h


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 20:55)

Theta está a perder a convecção profunda?

http://i.imgur.com/mFCiMZ6.gifv


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 21:12)

StormRic disse:


> Theta está a perder a convecção profunda?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mFCiMZ6.gifv



Apesar dos topos das nuvens estarem menos frios (visível na animação), Theta fez a transição para tempestade tropical:






Neste momento as notícias são boas para a Madeira, relativamente à anterior previsão.
Nesta previsão das 21h do NHC, Theta perde velocidade e tem uma trajectória a passar mais afastada, para NW, do arquipélago.
A hora de chegada dos ventos com intensidade de tempestade tropical foi protelada algumas horas mais tarde, talvez meia-noite de sábado:


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2020 às 03:33)

StormRic disse:


> Theta está a perder a convecção profunda?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mFCiMZ6.gifv



Sim, a discussão 5 começa por aí:






Theta vai atrasar-se mais embora mantenha o rumo geral e distância de passagem a NW da Madeira.
Mantém-se a fraca probabilidade de ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical atingirem as ilhas: < 20%.
Chegada daqueles ventos na 6ªfeira ao fim da tarde (antes das 20h):





A previsão a 96h coloca Theta a W da Madeira no sábado à noite:





A convecção profunda limita-se ao quadrante NE e uma segunda banda externa à circulação fechada em torno do centro também a NE
http://i.imgur.com/lqeZBE5.gifv


----------



## Toby (11 Nov 2020 às 07:41)

Bom dia,

A regata "Vendée Globe" deve ser seguida, muito provavelmente teremos informações/fotos o mais próximo possível da THETA.

https://www.vendeeglobe.org/fr/cartographie


----------



## Toby (11 Nov 2020 às 07:49)




----------



## Hawk (11 Nov 2020 às 11:07)

As saídas dos modelos estão mais consensuais. Theta deverá travar a fundo ainda a algumas centenas de milhas a oeste da Madeira, rumando a nordeste já em dissipação. A Madeira deverá ver alguma precipitação mas o vento será pouco expressivo.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2020 às 16:26)

Previsão às 15h confirma o decair de Theta, quer em intensidade dos ventos quer em velocidade de deslocamento, e ainda de risco para a Madeira:

Risco mínimo, de cerca de 10%, de o arquipélago ser atingido por ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical, e não antes da madrugada de sábado..










E é por essa altura, manhã de Domingo, que o ciclone iniciará a mudança acentuada de direcção do movimento, para Nordeste:





Na imagem do Terra hoje às 13h31, quase toda a circulação nos níveis baixos está a descoberto, havendo apenas convecção profunda no quadrante NNW e tendendo a afastar-se do centro:





No entanto a referida convecção aumentou nas últimas duas horas:

http://i.imgur.com/xyO7dxS.gifv

http://i.imgur.com/2l9CMTL.gifv

Mais imagens e animações aqui.


----------



## Hawk (11 Nov 2020 às 23:16)




----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2020 às 23:17)

Últimas imagens animadas de Theta, até às 22h:

http://i.imgur.com/eslIrTo.gifv

Temperatura da água superficial oceânica mais baixa mas em contrapartida o cisalhamento menos intenso permitirão manter a intensidade, a par de alguma instabilidade atmosférica. Depois, os últimos dois factores tornar-se-ão menos favoráveis.
Theta não se prevê que chegue suficientemente perto da Madeira para originar condições de tempestade tropical nas ilhas.





A maior proximidade do centro da então Depressão Tropical ou extra-tropical deverá ocorrer na noite de Domingo para 2ªfeira, mas a probabilidade de serem sentidos ventos de tempestade tropical é muito pequena, mantém-se perto dos 10%.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2020 às 14:47)

Circulação central de Theta livre de convecção profunda. Esta manhã existia apenas em bandas longe do centro, mas parece estar a recuperar: o aspecto é mais sub-tropical do que tropical.






http://i.imgur.com/hBM6UVK.gifv











Domingo, Theta, já em transição para Depressão Tropical, fará uma curva apertada para NNE. Da altura exacta em que isso acontecer depende o maior ou menor impacto na Madeira, mas será sempre periférico.
A circulação central de ventos mais intensos não atingirá as ilhas. Poderá sim haver chuva intensa trazida pelas bandas convectivas afastadas do centro.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2020 às 16:59)

Convecção próxima do centro volta a formar-se, apesar de as temperaturas dos topos das nuvens terem subido um pouco.
A trajectória acentua cada vez mais a brusca mudança de direcção aquando da transição para Depressão Tropical. A influência na Madeira está também cada vez mais dependente da proximidade dessa viragem de 90º.
As probabilidades subiram ligeiramente, entre 10% a 20%, de as ilhas receberem ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical, não antes da madrugada de sábado. Mas a trajectória prevista leva o centro a passar a mais de 250 Km a WNW da Ponta do Pargo.















Este é o aspecto de Theta, há 40 minutos atrás. É de realçar a dimensão relativamente grande da circulação geral: o arquipélago dos Açores aparece junto à margem superior da imagem.





E há 20 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2020 às 23:27)

É notável a 'ginástica' que se prevê Theta vir a fazer na sua trajectória, como se 'quisesse' evitar a Madeira.
E não é que vai conseguir!? 











Convecção esporádica vai aparecendo em torno do centro, com a maior parte da circulação baixa e média exposta:





http://i.imgur.com/HAOjoP3.gifv

O 3º comunicado emitido pelo IPMA acerca de Theta resume a análise e previsão das 15h, até Sábado:


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 03:38)

Actividade convectiva a declinar:


----------



## Toby (13 Nov 2020 às 06:03)

Bom dia,


----------



## Toby (13 Nov 2020 às 06:08)

Na regata, eles estão a fazer o mesmo que nós.






Está a acelerar à cabeça da corrida. Em direcção ao vento, sob o gennaker no sul dos Açores, a primeira parte da frota - os primeiros dez - aproxima-se de Theta e já está a sentir as brisas quentes desta grande depressão tropical. "Estou a fazer picos a 25 nós" confidenciou Nicolas Troussel ao telefone esta manhã. 
Não vou demorar muito a cortar".
Reduzir a área da vela - baixando o gennaker, colocando uma vela de proa mais pequena, tomando um segundo recife - está no programa nas próximas horas, à medida que os barcos ganham terreno para o sul,
o vento vai-se reforçando. Vamos ter também, provavelmente, de mudar para o Ocidente e evitar condições demasiado fortes.
Foi isso que Charlie Dalin (Apivia) já fez esta manhã cedo, e foi também isso que Nicolas Troussel e Benjamin Dutreux (OMIA-Família da Água) anunciaram na sessão de rádio de 5 horas. Em 25 a 30 nós de vento, a manobra continua a ser perigosa.

Traduzido com a versão gratuita do tradutor - www.DeepL.com/Translator







Video: https://dai.ly/x7xgarq


----------



## Toby (13 Nov 2020 às 10:12)

Estão a 177 km de distância, vejam os vídeos!
https://www.vendeeglobe.org/fr/web-tv


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 11:58)

Toby disse:


> Estão a 177 km de distância, vejam os vídeos!
> https://www.vendeeglobe.org/fr/web-tv



. Espero
 Nada percebo de navegação à vela, mas... isto parece-me bastante arriscado, espero que não haja desgraças.

Theta apresenta esta manhã um retrato mais composto, simétrico, com convecção central:











Ligeiro aumento da probabilidade de ventos tropicais na Madeira:





Trajectória a passar mais perto do arquipélago:





Animação:
http://i.imgur.com/wiCcDU5.gifv


----------



## Thomar (13 Nov 2020 às 16:43)

Theta, ainda com bom aspecto!

Imagens IPMA:


----------



## PEAT88 (13 Nov 2020 às 16:49)

Santana - Madeira
16:50
Rajadas de vento fortes e inconstantes.


----------



## Thomar (13 Nov 2020 às 17:22)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2020-11-13 17:01:00* e *2020-11-14 17:01:00*
_Assunto:_ TEMPESTADE SUBTROPICAL THETA ? MADEIRA COMUNICADO Nº04
Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2020-11-13 (17:00) e 2020-11-15 (23:59)

*TEMPESTADE SUBTROPICAL THETA ? Arquipélago da MADEIRA
COMUNICADO Nº04/2020*


O IPMA informa que às 15:00 UTC do dia 13 de novembro, o centro da tempestade tropical Theta, localizava-se em 31.7°N e 23.8°W, com um valor mínimo de pressão no seu centro de 993 hPa, situando-se cerca de 760 km a Su-Sudeste (SSE) do arquipélago dos Açores e em deslocamento para Este (E), com uma velocidade aproximada de 19 km/h (10 kt). O vento estimado era de 93 km/h (50 kt) com rajadas até 111 km/h (60 kt).

A tempestade tropical Theta, que deverá passar a tempestade pós-tropical no dia 16, irá influenciar o estado do tempo no arquipélago da Madeira entre sábado (dia 14) e segunda-feira (dia 16).

Segundo a previsão do NHC, foi atribuída uma probabilidade de 10 a 30% do arquipélago da Madeira ser atingido com vento de intensidade de tempestade tropical, ou seja, vento superior a 63 km/h e inferior a 118 km/h.

Assim, prevê-se para o arquipélago da Madeira precipitação intensa, por vezes acompanhada de trovoada, entre sábado e segunda-feira. O vento irá soprar do quadrante sul por vezes forte (até 55 km/h), com rajadas até 80 km/h, que poderão alcançar 100 km/h nas zonas montanhosas, em especial na segunda-feira. Relativamente ao estado do mar, prevê-se também um aumento da agitação marítima com ondas de sul que podem atingir os 4 m de altura significativa.

Acompanhe a atualização dos avisos meteorológicos nas próximas 48h.

Este comunicado será atualizado às 17:00 locais do dia 14 de novembro.
Data de emissão do comunicado: 13-11-2020 (17:00 hora local da Madeira, 17UTC).

Recomenda-se o acompanhamento da previsão e dos avisos meteorológicos ao longo dos próximos dias, consultando:

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão descritiva:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/

Outras fontes:
https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/?atlc
https://www.ecmwf.int/
Data de edição: 2020-11-13 17:01:44


----------



## Hawk (13 Nov 2020 às 17:48)




----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 17:58)

Apesar da previsão de enfraquecimento relativamente rápido dos ventos máximos de Theta, a proximidade à Madeira já evidenciada nas imagens de satélite e a trajectória a passar acerca de 150 Km a WNW aliada ao presente diâmetro considerável da área de ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical (> 63 Km/h), devia produzir desde já *avisos do IPMA*. Note-se que a probabilidade tem vindo a subir desde ontem estando nesta previsão das 15h do NHC entre 20 e 30 %, para a ilha da Madeira e a chegada destes ventos durante a próxima madrugada/manhã de sábado (mas não antes das 6h aproximadamente):





















A animação das imagens de satélite mostra a intensificação da convecção profunda numa área significativa em todo o quadrante nordeste:

http://i.imgur.com/Ff0D6az.gifv


----------



## Toby (13 Nov 2020 às 18:26)




----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 18:41)

https://cdn.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/FLOATER/data/AL302020/AirMass/GOES16-AL302020-AirMass-1000x1000.gif



Toby disse:


>



En Madera no se pasa nada?

http://i.imgur.com/SG3vDes.gifv


----------



## PEAT88 (13 Nov 2020 às 19:00)

Preocupação por parte das autoridades de Canárias, cá pela Madeira não houve qualquer aviso nem alerta oficial de nenhuma entidade. Por agora...
Parece-me que a situação será mais gravosa para a Madeira do que para as Canárias..
Se tiver enganado, por favor corrijam-me...


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 19:25)

PEAT88 disse:


> Preocupação por parte das autoridades de Canárias, cá pela Madeira não houve qualquer aviso nem alerta oficial de nenhuma entidade. Por agora...
> Parece-me que a situação será mais gravosa para a Madeira do que para as Canárias..
> Se tiver enganado, por favor corrijam-me...



Pelo que sei, confirmo.
O que há neste momento:
- Comunicado nº4
(https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...tlantico-2020-al29.10515/pagina-3#post-808042)

- Previsão descritiva:






- Última actualização dos Avisos, às 18:16, todos verdes:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/?p=MRM

Os critérios dos avisos referentes ao vento só são emitidos para rajadas até 90 Km/h (amarelo) ou 110 Km/h nas terras altas (amarelo). Efectivamente a previsão descritiva coloca o vento abaixo daqueles limites.


----------



## Toby (13 Nov 2020 às 19:27)

StormRic disse:


> https://cdn.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/FLOATER/data/AL302020/AirMass/GOES16-AL302020-AirMass-1000x1000.gif
> 
> En Madera no se pasa nada?



Há uma verdadeira falta de informação sobre a Madeira...


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 19:51)

Toby disse:


> Há uma verdadeira falta de informação sobre a Madeira...



As previsões ainda não atingiram os limites mínimos para a emissão de avisos. Mas, na minha opinião, a situação está quase no limite e como a trajectória tem um cone de probabilidade bastante largo e as probabilidades emitidas pelo NHC para ventos de tempestade tropical não são desprezáveis, 20% a 30%, um aviso para esta situação particular devia ser emitido. O comunicado na página não me parece suficiente.
Parece haver uma grande confiança de que Theta não vai 'derrapar' na curva apertadíssima que está prevista.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2020 às 02:12)

Theta irá diminuir de intensidade dos ventos antes mesmo de quase parar o seu movimento para Leste e ESE e depois virar para N/NNE, segundo a última previsão do NHC:






Se este enfraquecimento acontecer, já não é relevante que a trajectória se aproxime mais da Madeira, como é o que está a ser previsto.
Ou seja o risco para a Madeira diminui com o enfraquecimento geral da tempestade e aumenta com a proximidade, e é este conflito de efeitos que torna a previsão para o arquipélago algo sensível.
Observando que a probabilidade de ventos de tempestade tropical atingirem a ilha da Madeira está perto dos 30%, segundo o NHC, eu diria que a proximidade maior, menos de 100 Km, é um factor que ainda subsiste como preponderante.









http://i.imgur.com/P63TAhf.gifv


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2020 às 03:08)

Finalmente a tempestade tropical perde os ventos de 50 nós e com a diminuição também da convecção começa a ser irrelevante para a previsão a trajectória e a proximidade à Madeira.











A previsão das 3h de hoje coloca o centro da então depressão tropical ou extra-tropical a passar a menos de 20 Km (?) ou praticamente sobre o extremo ocidental da ilha da Madeira:


----------



## Hawk (14 Nov 2020 às 14:24)

Já não tem muita pujança, mas a raridade de ver aquele tipo de rotação tão perto da Madeira torna este tipo de eventos muito interessante.

https://pt.sat24.com/HD/pt/ce/visual


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2020 às 15:14)

As observações recentes não são grande coisa. Fica a desta madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2020 às 15:23)

Hawk disse:


> Já não tem muita pujança, mas a raridade de ver aquele tipo de rotação tão perto da Madeira torna este tipo de eventos muito interessante.
> 
> https://pt.sat24.com/HD/pt/ce/visual



Precisamente, apenas tem convecção no quadrante SE, mas esse é o flanco que poderá ainda passar pela Madeira:










No entanto, até se dar essa passagem ainda vai decorrer tempo suficiente para a dissipação até dessa convecção acontecer, à medida que ar estável e a corrente de NW vão destroçando qualquer possibilidade de nova convecção ou que ela se produza perto do centro. É o que se pode ler nas previsões das 9h e das 15h de hoje do NHC:








Com os ventos máximos a diminuir, diminui também necessariamente a probabilidade de ainda haver vento de tempestade tropical na Madeira, à volta de 20%.
A trajectória do centro mantém a previsão de passagem a algumas dezenas de quilómetros a WNW da Ponta do Pargo:








http://i.imgur.com/0O9jiUr.gifv


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2020 às 15:28)

StormRic disse:


> Parece haver uma grande confiança de que Theta não vai 'derrapar' na curva apertadíssima que está prevista.





StormRic disse:


> No entanto, até se dar essa passagem ainda vai decorrer tempo suficiente para a dissipação até dessa convecção acontecer, à medida que ar estável e a corrente de NW vão destroçando qualquer possibilidade de nova convecção ou que ela se produza perto do centro. É o que se pode ler nas previsões das 9h e das 15h de hoje do NHC:



Exato 






O 'IPMA' (em teoria) não 'vê' GFS, UM, HWRF, COAMPS-TC, HMON...

 https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...t_europe&threshold=15&valid_time=202011161200 & https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...rts_south_west_europe&valid_time=202011161200


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2020 às 16:45)

A Madeira já está dentro da circulação de Theta. Os ecos de radar a SW pertencem a pequenas células nas bandas NE do ciclone tropical. Na última imagem, os ecos mesmo junto à margem SW correspondem à periferia da área de convecção do quadrante SE de Theta:


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2020 às 17:05)

Imagem de Theta em aproximação à Madeira, hoje pelo satélite Terra às 12h23 (resolução da imagem 250m):







Pelo Aqua, às13h59 (cerca de três hora atrás, resolução 125 m):


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2020 às 17:42)

A convecção do quadrante SE está a ser varrida pela corrente de NW nos níveis médio/alto e alto. Parece portanto difícil que chegue à Madeira alguma precipitação significativa ainda hoje.
Era preciso que as células que atingem grande desenvolvimento fossem arrastadas pela própria circulação do ciclone e isso só é visível para os níveis baixo e médio:

http://i.imgur.com/FyAqeMC.gifv


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2020 às 20:34)

O ciclone resiste apenas na sua circulação dos níveis inferiores, toda a convecção está a ser varrida pela corrente de NW e a passar entre as Canárias e a Madeira:

Não deixa de ser uma situação bizarra e muito pouco comum tão perto da Madeira:
http://i.imgur.com/brwDtih.gifv


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2020 às 13:54)

Theta "perdeu a cabeça", isto é, é incapaz de produzir convecção profunda que resista à forte corrente de N nos níveis altos. Os restos da convecção que ainda persistiu durante a noite foram arrastados para as Canárias, mas já sem actividade significativa.
Resta agora à Depressão Tropical a circulação nos níveis médio/baixos, o lento decair do momento cinético:

Na animação do Floater é já possível ver o litoral do continente no canto superior direito, mais uma visão com o seu quê de pouco comum.
http://i.imgur.com/xG4OS8w.gifv

Comparar com o aspecto ontem ao fim do dia e madrugada de hoje: ainda cheguei a pensar que a circulação conseguia vencer a corrente de norte nos níveis médio e alto e trazer a convecção para a Madeira...


















Última imagem com evidenciação das nuvens altas:


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2020 às 17:49)

E é o fim de Theta, já despromovida a Ciclone Pós-Tropical:







Praticamente estacionário ou com movimento N/NNE muito lento:





Da influência sobre a Madeira, a animação do radar de Porto Santo mostra bem que se tem resumido a aguaceiros ocasionais e espaçados em pequenos aglomerados de células cujo topo não excede os 7 Km, por vezes fortes especialmente nas maiores altitudes:


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2020 às 04:39)

Última imagem de Theta:






A precipitação continua a ser forte nas zonas mais elevadas, e quase contínua:





Mas no radar as células têm topos invariavelmente baixos, menos de 6 Km de altitude. pouco se dá por elas nas imagens da reflectividade:





O movimento muito lento da depressão pós-tropical continuará ainda durante o dia de hoje, e neste regime os acumulados podem ser muito significativos nas zonas de maior altitude e costa sul.


----------



## Mr.Jet (16 Nov 2020 às 19:39)

StormRic disse:


> E é o fim de Theta, já despromovida a Ciclone Pós-Tropical:



"Theta has run out of theta-e" 

Humor meteorológico


----------

